

Taxi Drivers Protest Uber in Clashes Across France - mackmcconnell
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/26/business/international/uber-protests-france.html?_r=0

======
davidf18
Efficient markets are important. Charging $270,000 for a taxi license makes
for market inefficiencies resulting in fewer taxis and higher fares which are
both bad for customers. Uber simply and justifiably gets around those market
inefficiencies increasing taxi availability and lowering prices which is good
for customers.

------
paulhauggis
So are we finally going to agree that not all unions are good for society?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
No.

I support the taxi drivers.

~~~
paulhauggis
You support a group that has had a broken business model for decades and the
only reason it continues on is because of thug-like tactics like this.

Changing society for the better and unions generally don't mix. Unions prevent
technological advancements and many times are just as big and corrupt as any
corporation.

